# Sage barista express schematics



## iPa64 (Jun 27, 2020)

Hi,

I am looking for schematics or service manual for the Sage barista express, or at least a pinout for the mainboard.
For now I have only found the service manual for the Breville 800ESXL, nothing for the bes870.

I think to add a push button to initiate the grinder.

thanks


----------



## oggioffshore (Nov 4, 2019)

.


----------



## oggioffshore (Nov 4, 2019)

How do u initiate the grinder normally?

Just connect another switch in parallel with existing one. And put it where you need it to be.

Not sure wich express machine u have, assume its built in grinder..


----------



## iPa64 (Jun 27, 2020)

Yes, off course, but:
Almost nothing is accessible in this machine, the easier way is to connect it directly on the mainboard and yes off course, need some test to localise the right connector.

But if I asked for schematics, it's to know more about this machine too


----------



## oggioffshore (Nov 4, 2019)

That's the challenging part, I would like to have a service manual as well.

Have some small issues myself


----------

